# Spirit Halloween - Cyber Monday sale



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Unless they wave the “oversized” shipping charge, it’s going to be no different than if you wait until next year and just buy in store. Looking at the sale category and it’s Funko junk. 

I’ve seen better deals during the summer when they start clearing out to get ready for next fall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I must observe that the lack of merchandise in stores this year argues against counting on finding a particular item in store. Perhaps it's a one-year one-off because of Covid, but there was less than usual after Halloween last year as well. This year it was much more apparent from the time stores opened. I suspect they are just getting more sophisticated and better at managing inventory. If there is an item someone really wants, I would not advise counting on being able to find it in store. That's just the reality at the moment.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

I got what I had my eye on, two full boxes of skulls. 24+ skulls for $20.

Honestly, I think it depended on which store you went to. The ones around PORTLAND were meh at best, but the one out in Central Oregon was packed to the gills with animatronics. I think I even posted pics of a couple of the “piles” of them they had around the store. Even had a Mans Best Haunted Friend on display.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I ordered the new release vampire bat guy yesterday, Sat., and got an email today it’s shipping so they are at least shipping out orders quickly. The oversize charge is kind of a sticking point I’m sure. This past season I ordered the Deadly Tree prop (think that was the name) and got free ship but paid the oversize fee. Never saw the tree in my store so glad I ordered online.

I use to drive to a few of the locations in our general area but one of the closer ones is gone — hasn’t returned to that city — and I’ve grown kind of tired driving all over looking for something. The store closest to me in the past years has only gotten in a very small number of the same prop. Two years ago Something I was looking for I had been told they only were being shipped two. Asked to be put on call list for it for when it came in. Had been there the first day the store opened and was there when they first opened that morning. No call, checked in person later in the week and was told both had come in but someone bought them. The Deadly tree prop was my first ever online order after that happened. It’s great to pickup in store and use 20% off coupon but finding it harder to waste my time driving around. I was anxious about getting it shipped (via FedEx and USPS—free standard economy shipping) but pleased it arrived double boxed and in great condition.


----------

